# World Cup Qualifications - Europe 15 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Russia v Finland

15/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.333 4.30 8.50 All Bets (24) 
Czech Republic v Slovenia

15/10/2008 16:30 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (24) 
Latvia v Israel

15/10/2008 17:00 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (24) 
Lithuania v Faroe Islands

15/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.10 7.50 17.00 All Bets (25) 
Georgia v Bulgaria

15/10/2008 17:30 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (24) 
Norway v Netherlands

15/10/2008 18:00 BST
  3.80 3.20 1.90 All Bets (24) 
Malta v Hungary

15/10/2008 18:30 BST
  7.25 4.00 1.40 All Bets (24) 
Iceland v Macedonia

15/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.75 All Bets (24) 
Bosnia-Herzegovina v Armenia

15/10/2008 19:15 BST
  1.333 4.30 8.50 All Bets (24) 
Croatia v Andorra

15/10/2008 19:15 BST
  1.008 12.00 51.00 All Bets (10) 
Luxembourg v Moldova

15/10/2008 19:15 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (24) 
Austria v Serbia 
15/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.75 3.10 2.40 All Bets (24) 
Belarus v England

15/10/2008 19:30 BST
  9.00 4.20 1.333 All Bets (26) 
Estonia v Turkey

15/10/2008 19:30 BST
  6.75 3.80 1.45 All Bets (24) 
Greece v Switzerland

15/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.727 3.50 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Slovakia v Poland

15/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (26) 
Belgium v Spain

15/10/2008 19:45 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (26) 
Germany v Wales

15/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (28) 
Ireland v Cyprus

15/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.35 4.30 8.00 All Bets (26) 
N.Ireland v San Marino

15/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.05 9.50 26.00 All Bets (12) 
Italy v Montenegro 
15/10/2008 19:50 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (26) 
Portugal v Albania

15/10/2008 20:45 BST
  1.083 7.50 21.00 All Bets (24)


----------

